# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Top 50 American Rock Bands of All Time acording to Gibson.com

## Ed Goist

The Top 50 American Rock Bands of All Time according to Gibson.com. This should be controversial and fun to discuss.

34 American rock bands better than _Talking Heads_ and 29  better than _ZZ Top_? Really?

MC: _The Grateful Dead_ at 21...and I'm guessing _REM_ is in the top 10, maybe top 5.

----------


## cstewart

I'm assuming the Black Keys are in the top 20 since they aren't on the list yet.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

I agree Ed.......29 U.S. Rock bands BETTER than ZZ Top????  Give me a break!!!!!  I don't think so!!!!!  The top 20 should be very interesting.  No doubt there will be your Aerosmith, Van Halen, Fleetwood Mac, Kansas, plus the other usual suspects.
Peace,

----------


## Markus

These lists get interesting when you can confirm who was left off. When I saw Kings of Leon and Mountain on there ... I started to wonder about who they are bumping off the list.

There are some good less over-hyped people on the list ... it certainly wasn't totally predictable, a good thing.

----------


## journeybear

Getting ahead of ourselves here ... These lists usually suck because they don't agree with my tastes.  :Wink:  And their criteria always comes into question; they avoided that altogether here. And it always seems the issues of exclusion and inclusion are paramount. Also, the differing factors of recorded output and live performance, plus how much effect a band has on its peers and also later bands, plus longevity and legacy, should be considered.

Ed is teasing us by sharing this before it is complete, so we can speculate about who is yet to make the list, above such stalwarts as Tom Petty and Grateful Dead. So far I am a little surprised at some of the bands on the list already. Despite an admitted ignorance about them, I am baffled that bands like Yo La Tengo, The Strokes, The Flaming Lips, Pixies, X, and Foo Fighters have made the list so far. That means there are an awful lot of bands _not as good as them_ out there. I am not too surprised that Kings of Leon, The White Stripes, and Sonic Youth are on there - they are critics' darlings, and they aren't bad, from what I've heard, though perhaps a bit overrated. That said, I am scratching my head over Green Day making it to only 50 - I expected they would have been much higher. I am pleased that lesser-known or somewhat forgotten bands like The Lovin Spoonful, NRBQ, Buffalo Springfield, Big Star, and The Replacements have been included. (One of the joys of spending much of my adult life in Connecticut was getting to see NRBQ so many times; they really have the goods.)

What's to come? I think you're right, Jim, except for Kansas.  :Wink:  Surely we will see bands like The Byrds, The Band, The Allman Brothers Band, Lynyrd Skynyrd (but probably not Marshall Tucker Band), Bruce Springsteen And The E Street Band, Neil Young And Crazy Horse, The Eagles, The Beach Boys, Boston, The Stray Cats, The Ramones, and maybe Jimmy Buffett And The Coral Reefer Band. We probably won't see, but should, The James Gang, The McCoys, and Todd Rundgren's Utopia (ha!).

From the psychedelic era, which so far has produced only Grateful Dead, will we see Jefferson Airplane, Quicksiiver Messenger Service, Steve Miller Band, Big Brother And The Holding Company, Steppenwolf, Moby Grape, and The 13th Floor Elevators?  :Confused: 

Are blues-rock bands like Paul Butterfield Blues Band going to make the list, to join ZZ Top and J. Geils Band? Are country-rock bands like Poco, The Flying Burrito Brothers, Manassas, and Pure Prairie League? And are The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Pretenders, and Fleetwood Mac American or British?  :Confused: 

But hey - at least Grateful Dead are ranked ahead of The White Stripes.  :Wink:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

These lists are really a *joke* because they're *totally subjective*. I was in a Beatles tribute band and the band consisted of 5 Beatle Heads. We had a hard time getting the songlist down to 3 sets because we disagreed on our favorite songs by one band that we all agreed was the best rock band in history!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

I know. They are always a hornets nest. And this one doesn't even bother to explain the criteria. It would be nice to know how bands were selected or rejected, and how rankings were determined. Oh well ...

----------


## Mandolin Mick

The lists that come to mind are the lists by Rolling Stone, i.e., The 100 Greatest Rock Songs, The 100 Greatest Rock Guitar Solos, etc. When I look at the lists, it can be argued that some songs in the top 5 aren't even rock ...  :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

The folly of ranking in a lump "Rock" category (what, are we talking Bill Haley?)...but I would say Little Richard, Jerry Lee (and that cat who played the guitar just like a ringing bell).

I've found that innovation is often considered strongly in such lists.  Therefore, many blues-based rock acts won't make the cut.  Without regard to subcategory, maybe regional then?...ZZ, Skynyrd, et al. will always "top" such lists...but Byrne's Talking Heads have urbane appeal--especially since they drew from widely diverse sources.

----------


## Paul Merlo

Seeing as how Buffalo Springfield is already in... I'll put the line at 2.5 for bands that include Neil Young make the list.  Any takers?  just kidding ;-)

These list, as right or dead wrong as they are, are always great for getting people all riled up, if for nothing else. Plus, they usually mention some music or band that's been off my radar for awhile and are worth a fresh listen.

ps - ZZ Top probably wouldn't be in my top 50.  Gov't Mule would be.

----------


## journeybear

I am assuming that some major acts are gong to be left out because they are considered solo acts. I was actually surprised they found a way to include Elvis, because even though he had a great, seminal band backing him, especially early on, the members were pretty anonymous; the focus was on him. So Penniman, Lewis, Berry, Vincent, Cochran, all the rockabilly greats are gonna get short shrift. I did what I could earlier in my guesses to merge stars' and bands' names, though that may be a futile gesture. These attempts to codify creative output tend to be lame - somehow it's the nature of the beast and inevitable - but do provoke discussion. I think contributors to magazines like Rolling Stone tend to have a pretty good idea of what's what; I don't know who is working on this list - another shortfall regarding criteria.

I would like to believe that innovation has some merit in the selection process, but I think the higher up the ranking, the less innovative and more crowd-pleasing bands will hold sway. Even so, I am pleased that the bands I mentioned in paragraph #2 of my first post were included. I would have thought them a bit too off-the-beaten-path.  :Mandosmiley: 

ZZ Top probably wouldn't have been in my Top 50 either until I saw them live. So good live. I still don't know if they would make my FAVORITE 50, but I don't mind them making this list.

----------


## catmandu2

> ...Green Day making it to only 50 - I expected they would have been much higher.


I'm sure they _are_.

----------


## catmandu2

One of the seminal jazz criticism volumes (by englismanen May or Marsh or I forget who) associate "quality" inordinately with innovation (it's why Derek Bailey, Evan Parker, Peter Brotzmann, Alex Schilppenbach and a whole bunch of European free players consistently rank 5 stars).  I can certainly see the efficacy of basing merit on concepts of innovation.  But without stipulating a bunch of criteria, I think you just have to see it for what it is: that is, you have to understand the complex socio-politico and especially economic factors influencing such list making.

----------


## journeybear

> I'm sure they _are_.


 :Disbelief:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Whistling: 

I actually am probably most surprised about this than anything else about this list - so far. I could have worn they were one of the biggest bands for a couple of years there, with a couple of massive hit albums in a row and a hit Broadway show.





> ... without stipulating a bunch of criteria, I think you just have to see it for what it is: that is, you have to understand the complex socio-politico and especially economic factors influencing such list making.


Or dismiss it as the blathering of a bunch of wankers ...  :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

> Or dismiss it as the blathering of a bunch of wankers ...


No, don't dismiss us! (sub-wankers that we are)

----------


## journeybear

Oh, no, sir, I meant those who compiled the list. We are who we are ...  :Grin:   :Redface:   :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

> Oh, no, sir, I meant those who compiled the list. We are who we are ...


Among other things, _we_ blathering cafeites are followers of lists...

Should have put a wink-smiley on "No don't dismiss us"

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...ZZ Top probably wouldn't be in my top 50.  Gov't Mule would be.


*Gov't Mule is SO good*...They probably will not even make the list, but, IMO, they would blow the doors off of the vast majority of the bands that will make the list. This is exactly the kind of example that shows the trouble with these lists. Non-commercial, jam-driven bands like Gov't Mule (and on the hard rock side Monster Magnet) are always slighted on lists like this.

The one thing The Mule has going for them is that Warren Haynes has a signature Les Paul Standard in the Gibson line, and he's known for playing that '58 Les Paul, and this list is being put together by Gibson.  :Grin: 

Oh, and one band not yet mentioned that has to be in the top 10 is Pearl Jam, right?

----------


## journeybear

And Nirvana and Metallica. Not my choices, but you wait and see ...

----------


## catmandu2

Nirvana will score high--they saved rock from techno  ( :Wink: )

Pearl Jam is a Nirvana knock-off, but apparently a huge commercial success (sort of like U2 in the "prog" realm)

Can't say that I've ever sat through a Metallica song (I quit when I was 16), but I'm told they are the "quality" metal act.

----------


## Paul Merlo

> And Nirvana and Metallica. Not my choices, but you wait and see ...


oh yeah - I was thinkin both are in top 10, and Metallica in the top 5.  Nirvana just doesn't have the catalog to make top 5.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

as long as The Beatles, Stones and Zep make the top three all is fine with the world.

For bands they set the beat!

Rock On Alvin Lee and Ten Years After

----------


## Perry

Give me the Barenaked Ladies over Kings of Leon anyday  :Wink:  Will BNL even make the list?
The real question is who is number 1? Beatles or Stones?

Can his "Bob-ness" be considered a band?

----------


## cstewart

> as long as The Beatles, Stones and Zep make the top three all is fine with the world.
> 
> For bands they set the beat!
> 
> Rock On Alvin Lee and Ten Years After



I wouldn't call any of those three bands "American" so I don't expect to see them on the list at all. They would certainly make the top 10 in any global list though.

----------


## Ed Goist

BNL is Canadian (as is Neil Young, actually). 
I believe Canadian bands aren't being considered for this list (so no BNL or Rush).
Oh, and I just love BNL...Their on my personal 'all-time' Top 50 list for sure.

----------


## banJoe

Beatles, Stones and Zep were not "American Rock Bands".  Iconic, but not American.  So I would doubt if they can qualify.  Neil Young, mentioned above, is Canadian.  So I don't think he'll make the cut either.

----------


## banJoe

Shoot!  Beaten to my only "worthy" contribution on the `Cafe ever.  Oh well.  I'll shut up and go back to lurking.

----------


## journeybear

> Nirvana just doesn't have the catalog to make top 5.


I was thinking of other stuff they don't have  :Disbelief:  ... but nevermind.  :Wink:  I don't think catalog is much consideration if Big Star is on the list, with two records.

American might still mean North American, and thus include Canadian - but I doubt it. Neil Young has been living in the US for so long he might be included. Same with the Brits in Fleetwood Mac. The Band, on the other hand was originally 80% Canadian, despite being based in the US. Maybe in the final post they will revgeal their decision-making process. _Maybe ..._

BTW, my little mostly acoustic trio got a request for Grand Funk Railroad Monday night.  :Disbelief:  Forgot about them - they were pretty big once. And they did have that one iconic hit song, "We're An American Band." Might be a dark horse candidate there ... NOT!  :Laughing: 




> ... Rock On Alvin Lee and Ten Years After


Back, so soon? It's only been a month or so ... Anyway, welcome back, but another British band.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Well; this is how I spent my lunch hour today (see thread about internet forum addiction  :Smile:  )
Here's my list of the Top 10 American (US) Bands. I'll be curious to see how close this is to the top of Gibson's list.
(_Note: This list is subject to change based on my mood and whims_)
1. Aerosmith
2. The Eagles 
3. Pearl Jam
4. The Beach Boys
5. REM 
6. The Doors
7. Allman Brothers Band
8. The Ramones
9. The Band
10.Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## catmandu2

Hey this is fun Ed.  Here's my tops:

My No. 1 would be The Band, but since this is a cold "Rock" list...forget it.

Talking Heads
Doors
Velvet Undergrouind
Ramones
Nirvana
MOI
Beach Boys
The Dead

(I begrudgingly relent to Aerosmith and the Eagles at 9 & 10...I'm sure they've sold more than anyone   :Frown:   ...but I think Ed's right about CCR being on there)

----------


## Popeye39

Eagles?  My number one.  Just my opinion.  Should be top 5 at least.

----------


## catmandu2

After further ponderance (and my theory of global influence or impact via innovation or strong stylistic treatment), I'm withdrawing Aerosmith (because I personally couldn't stand hair rock after age 16...but also because I think there were others more globally influential (while perhaps not as commercially successful) in this style: viz, The New York Dolls and Van Halen.  If the category "Rock" is flexible, then definitely Prince, possibly Sly and the Family Stone, maybe even Santana, but most certainly the _Americanized_ Fleetwood Mac.

But we'll probably see the usual fare, Tom Petty, CSNY, Fleetwood Mac, Aerosmith, ad inf..   :Sleepy:  ... which is why I turned to jazz at 16

----------


## catmandu2

Oh...I read the OP and see the list is given through 20.  So far, most of my tops haven't yet been included--so I think it's pretty good. :Smile:     My MOI pick has been played...but that was just my sleeper pick/personal favorite.  Although I'm surprised Talking Heads are so low

Now, I can see it'll be Prince, Nirvana, Van Halen, Santana, VU, Dolls, and the obvious Doors, Beach Boys, CCR, Eagles, Ramones, Aerosmith...and apparently flexible enough to permit The Band.  Heaven help us if it comes to CSNY...might as well throw James Taylor in up there!..   :Frown: 

And I'm sure you'all are right that Pearl Jam and REM will be...but I can't relate.  I mean come on, global influence/impact?  Does this stuff play outside the US?  I'd rather listen to Beastie Boys

----------


## Dan Hoover

well,i for one am glad to see "Mountain" made the cut..(not that i follow these "hero list's"..) but Grand Funk best be on here...and Zappa should be much higher on the list...

----------


## catmandu2

This is fun, isn't it.  Where have these lists been all my life?  I'm looking forward to the top 20

But Grand Funk...no way!   :Laughing:   I loved them...aren't they a Detroit area band?...Grand Trunk and all that.  But I never saw them...used to like em though.  Wasn't Mark Farner the proto Flea?

Look, I'm no hip hoppa, but Eminem is more global than Mark, Don, and Mel.  Like, I think Bob Seeger is going to have limited/regional interest

----------


## journeybear

> Oh...I read the OP ...


Wow - nine posts in ...  :Disbelief:  ... better late than never!  :Laughing: 

VU, Dolls - not in _this_ America.  :Laughing:  But dang - I can't believe I forgot Santana and Creedence!  :Disbelief:  It's just that there were SO many great bands in the late 60s, hard to remember all of them.

Yes, Grand Funk was from Detroit, as was Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band. Neither of them are going to be in the Top 20, nor deserve to be, but Mitch Ryder And The Detroit Wheels _ought_ to be - but won't, either. Probably just Alice Cooper representing The Motor City. I wouldn't say Mark Farner was the proto-Flea - he was the guitarist, but I guess if you are referring to his habit of playing shirtless ... well, then, OK. But no one before Flea played in his _underwear_, except for someone in Funkadelic, who played in a diaper, right? Hey - are _they_ going to be on the list?  :Confused: 

Heavens to Murgatroyd - I would be thrilled beyond belief if they include Little Feat. Heck, make _them_ #1.

----------


## Paul Merlo

wow, there's way too much to talk about in this topic

Hey JB, Grand Funk Railroad was actually from Flint, MI which is over an hour north of Detroit.  It's nice to hear all the props for Michigan bred rock and roll, as well as whatever spaceship Funkadelic got off too. We certainly take the term "Detroit Rock City" to heart around here.

But I have to give a big +1 to Little Feat deserving a spot on the list too. I guess we're lucky that Frank Zappa wasn't "willin" to keep Lowell George in the Mothers of Invention - and the rest as they say, is history.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, OK. Sorry.  :Redface:  Shows how much I paid attention to them back then ... or now.  :Smile:  

I thought Frank thought Lowell was too good to be in the Mothers and suggested (so to speak) he start his own band. However it happened, glad he did. Great little band. 

Looking over people's suggestions, it's clear the list is not going to please a lot of us. There isn't enough room for all these bands. I am torn between anticipation and dread, waiting for the next announcement.

----------


## Ed Goist

I do hope that Queens of the Stone Age make the top 20. 
Those young men can rock hard. 
This is one of my favorite live TV rock performances ever (sorry, no MC):




Oh, and speaking of bands from Detroit, Wayne Kramer and MC5 certainly deserve some consideration.

And, as an Ohio boy, I too am pulling for The Black Keys to place high.

Fun stuff.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

After looking at the bands offered by you guys it became obvious to me why I listened to almost exclusively British Rock when I was kid. The Beatles, Stones, Zeppelin, Who, Cream ... even the Hendrix Experience were 2/3 British!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Phil1580

> Nirvana will score high--they saved rock from techno  ()
> 
> Pearl Jam is a Nirvana knock-off, but apparently a huge commercial success (sort of like U2 in the "prog" realm)
> 
> Can't say that I've ever sat through a Metallica song (I quit when I was 16), but I'm told they are the "quality" metal act.


I'd say Nirvana saved rock from garbage glam metal, not techno....and I CRINGE at "Pearl Jam is a Nirvana knock-off".....they sound nothing alike. While I like both bands, Kurt played some basic power chords for less than a decade and checked out, while Pearl Jam will soon be approaching a quarter century of genuine rock. I would call Nirvana maybe the 4th best band out of their CITY at the time.....Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, and Alice In Chains all being far, far more talented than Nirvana.

Most talented guy in Nirvana by the way is on there with the Foo Fighters.

----------


## catmandu2

Yes, I forgot Parliament!  And Feat, and Spirit too..  But, I still say VU will be top 20 (I have to amend my list somewhat now that I see what's been done, and that we must leave room for obvious top 10ers -- Springsteen and all that..  :Sleepy:  )




> I'd say Nirvana saved rock from garbage glam metal, not techno....and I CRINGE at "Pearl Jam is a Nirvana knock-off".....they sound nothing alike.


Not that sounding quite alike is exactly the crux of it, but cringe you must!   :Wink:   True, they were anti-glam, but there was abundant garbage metal in their music too.  Techno is the more dominant trend--that rock needed saved from...

Talent, and all that, is not particularly germane to the issue.




> Oh, and speaking of bands from Detroit, Wayne Kramer and MC5 certainly deserve some consideration.


We loved our MC5!  My friends all liked Ted Nugent, I always dressed like Seeger--T shirt, jeans and chucks.  Ever watch the Ghoul, Ed?...there in Parma

The Band
Doors
Byrds
Beach Boys
Velvet Underground
Ramones
CCR
Springsteen
Jefferson Airplane
Aerosmith
Eagles

Prince, Van Halen, Fleetwood Mac, Santana, Little Feat, Dolls


Don’t really know Metallica, but I guess they must be on there

----------


## Ed Goist

Today Gibson released bands #20 through #11 on the list.
Pearly Jam #18?! The Eagles #13?!
Not only did I watch the _Ghoul_, I am old enough to be able to say I watched _Ghoulardi_ as a kid!

----------


## catmandu2

Wait wait!  I just put up my final 20!  Shoot I forgot Pearl Jam and REM and Nirvana... Wait!

Okay, take off Little Feat and NYD and put in Nirvana, PJ, REM

----------


## catmandu2

> Today Gibson released bands #20 through #11 on the list.
> Pearly Jam #18?! The Eagles #13?!
> Not only did I watch the _Ghoul_, I am old enough to be able to say I watched _Ghoulardi_ as a kid!


I was only two off with the Eagles!

Ovaday!  YOu musta been hip Ed...I was a babe watching Friendly Giant on CBC

OMG, how could we have forgotton the Stooges!!!

Okay, well now I'm not happy.  What is Guns and Roses?   :Wink:

----------


## cstewart

Buddy Holly!  He should be much higher on this list.  He created the template that everyone else followed.  Glad to see Guns N Roses there, but a little worried about The Black Keys now.  Somehow I don't think Gibson likes them as much as I do.

----------


## journeybear

Well, now with only ten slots open, and having seen what has gone on so far, here is my list of bands mentioned so far that are NOT going to make it:

Jefferson Airplane
Quicksiiver Messenger Service
Big Brother And The Holding Company
Steppenwolf
Moby Grape
13th Floor Elevators
Government Mule
The Stray Cats
Poco
Flying Burrito Brothers
Pure Prairie League
Manassas
Kansas
The Black Keys
The James Gang
The McCoys
Queens Of The Stone Age
New York Dolls
Steve Miller Band
Jimmy Buffett And The Coral Reefer Band
The Beach Boys
Fleetwood Mac
Pretenders

Probably gonna be there:

The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Bruce Springsteen And The E Street Band
Neil Young And Crazy Horse
The Band
The Byrds
Little Feat (still hoping)
Allman Brothers Band
Boston
Metallica
Aerosmith
REM
The Ramones
Nirvana
Van Halen

Yes, I know that is more than ten. But look at all they have left off the list so far. They are not pacing themselves too well. The first three may not make it for being perceived as solo acts - which is totally off base. These are/were organic entities, truly interactive, and filled with extremely talented musicians who worked together and produced a distinctive sound, indeed, variety of sounds. (Just how are these people defining band, anyway?) Then again, they included Buddy Holly And The Crickets, and then proceeded to rave on about _Buddy's_ achievements ... Some bands, like The Beach Boys, Fleetwood Mac, and JBATCRB, may be perceived as too pop (though we have already seen Talking Heads, The Lovin’ Spoonful, and Yo La Tengo); some may be perceived as too non-American (Pretenders, Mac again, The Band, Neil Young) - though if they do not include Seattle-born Jimi Hendrix, the greatest and best rock guitarist of all time, it throws the whole list into question. Well, it already is.  :Wink:  And I am trying to hold out hope for Little Feat.

BTW - the selection committee: "We enlisted the talents of Gibson.com’s editorial and writing staff, along with you, the readers, to weigh in ... Votes for the Top 50 Covers* of All Time were included from Michael Wright, Bryan Wawzenek, Andrew Vaughan, Sean Patrick Dooley, Cesar Acevedo, Paul Burch, Arlen Roth, Ted Drozdowski, Russell Hall, Peter Hodgson, Anne Erickson, Michael Leonard, Paolo Bassotti and the Gibson.com Readers Poll."

Readers! That explains SO much! Like how some bands got included, and why the field is skewed toward newer bands.

* Assuming this is not a typo, this must refer to the representative album covers. Not sure these are the same people voting for the bands, though their names do appear in the reviews.

----------


## catmandu2

Well, Brian Wilson is an American icon, and the Beach Boyz will be Top 10.  If Jefferson Airplane hasn't yet been mentioned, they'll be Top 10 too.  Looks like Pretenders will be there too, unless they've been previously mentioned.  So, obviously Springsteen, Nirvana, Byrds, Band makes 7.

Difficult to pick the last 3...surprised my VU went so low.  Maybe the Dolls will be there!  Oh, Ramones, Aerosmith...one more.  I'd rather see the Dolls than Aerosmith, since the latter were a knock-off of the former.  Guess it's a toss up between Prince, Van Halen, Fleetwood Mac, Santana for the last spot--quite a mix.

Sorry, no Feats

----------


## catmandu2

Ee gadz...forgot REM must be up there, though I would put them around 28 or so..

Are both of Hendix's bands Brit/US hybrids?  I was thinking Band of Gypsies was a US project, but of course Santana's first two albums probably trajected them above BOG

Well, I'll stay with my 10...although I'm a little sketchy about Airplane...I wouldn't be surprised if Eminem or Spinal Tap supplant them (but let's see, Tap was British, right?  :Wink: )

----------


## journeybear

Eminem is a solo act, and Prince may be perceived so also, though Prince And The Revolution could be included. Band Of Gypsies still had Mitch Mitchell on drums - but who's counting? And how? I'm surprised VU are on the list at all, same as The Stooges. Hardly technically proficient. Then again, they showed you didn't have to be super-talented or tight to have a good band, and The Ramones continued in this vein. Forget about the Dolls - ain't happenin'.  :Laughing: 

Spinal Tap - not only British, they were fictional! Disqualified! So is Sweetwater, from "Almost Famous." Too bad - both kick-ass bands.  :Grin:

----------


## catmandu2

Ee gadz...since when does technical proficiancy have anything to do with rock?  We're not talking MOI or King Crimson or even Steve Morse.  We're talking punks, grunge, metal...Peter Buck...like that

Although, they say that that Jeff Arnott who's kicking it around town is a good player.  And I've heard good drumming on Radiohead records

Personally, my favorite the past couple of years is Isaac Brock and Modest Mouse--blends a nice mix of postpunk, art, grunge, techno, and lyricism.

Maybe Beck will be there!  Who will it be...maybe some new schtick fresh from MTV (do they still have that?)

----------


## journeybear

Well, I would hope the _Top 50 bands of all time_ would have to have some _chops!_  :Mandosmiley:  I think there must be more than 50 bands in history who are better than those three - though they could still blow bands off the stage on a good night, no doubt. Wait - No Doubt - where are they?  :Disbelief: 

And yes - they still have MTV, but MTV hardly has music any more,  :Crying:  instead concentrating on the rock lifestyle, whatever that is, and however worthy of examination.

----------


## catmandu2

You mean, Ah Ha?  (must remember to indicate  :Wink:  lest I be taken totally seriously)




> Well, I would hope the Top 50 bands of all time would have some chops!  I think there are more than 50 bands in history who are better than those three


Well don't be shy--who are they?  (And don't say Slash, Eddie Vedder and Steve Earle!)

Yeah, Prince (or is it TAFKA) David Hidalgo and Carlos have chops.  But remember, this is Top 50 *American Rock* Bands of All Time (Buddy Holly, et al., not necessarily funk, soul, etc. )

----------


## journeybear

Seriously? Just look at the list of bands I mentioned in post #47 that aren't going to make their list, take out The Black Keys, Queens Of The Stone Age, New York Dolls, and that's twenty right there. Add in a few from the other list there, subtract VU and Ramones, and a few others I have expressed surprise about, and you have around 70 bands over whom those three must climb. I'm not saying I don't like VU and The Ramones - New York Dolls never did much for me, sorry (not too) - but I am not about to say they are better than the rest on _that_ list. Heck, I'll even leave Kansas in for Jim's sake.  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Hoover

guns n roses..really? over grand funk?..and higher than buddy holly? gheez..i'm pulling for the "feat" but i think the allmans bros.will be picked over them?
 "Proto Flea"   :Laughing: ..that's funny..

----------


## catmandu2

> Seriously? Just look at the list of bands I mentioned in post #47 that aren't going to make their list, take out The Black Keys, Queens Of The Stone Age, New York Dolls, and that's twenty right there. Add in a few from the other list there, subtract VU and Ramones, and a few others I have expressed surprise about, and you have around 70 bands over whom those three must climb. I'm not saying I don't like VU and The Ramones - New York Dolls never did much for me, sorry (not too) - but I am not about to say they are better than the rest on _that_ list. Heck, I'll even leave Kansas in for Jim's sake.


Well, I'm a little confused.  I thought you were proposing that there were ~50 bands offhand who had better *chops* than MOI, Crimson, and Steve Morse.  Thought we were talking just chops (on that technical proficiency thing)

----------


## journeybear

> Yeah, Prince (or is it TAFKA) David Hidalgo and Carlos have chops.  But remember, this is Top 50 *American Rock* Bands of All Time (Buddy Holly, et al., not necessarily funk, soul, etc. )


Then why do you keep mentioning Prince?  :Confused:   :Disbelief:   :Whistling:   :Sleepy: 

Santana and Los Lobos have Latino roots, for sure, but they are rock bands. No problem for me. 

BTW, I have no idea what we are talking about any more. But I do know King Crimson was British.  :Grin:

----------


## catmandu2

> guns n roses..really? over grand funk?..and higher than buddy holly? gheez..i'm pulling for the "feat" but i think the allmans bros.will be picked over them?
>  "Proto Flea"  ..that's funny..


Ha..you and that Grand Funk!  I liked them too...but I was a Detroiter for godsake

----------


## catmandu2

> Then why do you keep mentioning Prince?    
> 
> Santana and Los Lobos have Latino roots, for sure, but they are rock bands. No problem for me. 
> 
> BTW, I have no idea what we are talking about any more.


Prince: because he will crack the Top 10 (or, he would if he wasn't "the band").  TAFKA/P is the rare American artist who fuses funk, soul, et al with rock in a creative brew.  Like David and Carlos.  But, I propose that the majority of American Rock bands (or, at least those styles that are promoted), historically, lack such effective fusion.

----------


## journeybear

It seemed you were objecting to your _own_ suggestion of Prince for being funk rather than rock.

Eh.

I grow weary of this parsing and nit-picking. It's gotten too speculative and specious for me. I will tune in again when the Top 10 are announced, and we have something worth talking about.

----------


## catmandu2

> It seemed you were objecting to your _own_ suggestion of Prince for being funk rather than rock.
> 
> Eh.


No.

*I propose that the majority of American Rock bands (or, at least those styles that are promoted), historically, lack such effective fusion*. (from above)

IOW, the form has a typical sound.  Increasingly (more recently)--naturally corresponding to greater ethnic diversity--there's greater latitude of the form--no doubt corresponding to more generous promotion in diversity.  Probably why--not only on musical content alone--Santana will make the "Top 10."  Frankly, you're going to have to have some diversity in the "Top 10," for the usual variety of reasons.

BTW, I didn't select these three for examples of players with chops for any particular extra-musical reason--they were just the first three that came to mind.  I'm sure there are white American players with chops too.

----------


## catmandu2

> I grow weary of this parsing and nit-picking. It's gotten too speculative and specious for me. I will tune in again when the Top 10 are announced, and we have something worth talking about.


Hmm.  For me (especially on a ranking thread), analyzing criteria and phenomena is interesting  (I thought you said you wanted *more* criteria--what good is more info if we don't care to analyze [nit-pick] it?).  Sorting among so many examples is indeed taxing work--since there is only ONE category.  I'm sure the compilers of such lists find it challenging, too.  But don't become too weary of it--it's just good fun.  It's only rock 'n roll

Simply, "rock" music, historically--being based in R&B--is not necessarily associated with technical mastery (proficiency); the list is evidence for anyone who doubts the effectiveness/popularity of primitive expressions in rock music (another case for multiple subcategories).  Sorry.

See ya tomorrow

----------


## Elliot Luber

These lists (by Gibson, Rolling Stone, MTV or anyone else) always stink. Typically not because they disagree with my humble opinions, but because they really do tend to stink.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's one glaring problem with the list's focus on groups as opposed to solo acts...Chuck Berry, arguably the most important American figure in the history of rock will not appear on this list.

----------


## catmandu2

> Here's one glaring problem with the list's focus on groups as opposed to solo acts...Chuck Berry, arguably the most important American figure in the history of rock will not appear on this list.


Yeah, that's really too strict a delineation.  Little Richard, Jerry Lee Lewis, Chuck Berry, Carl Perkins...but only Buddy and Elvis are included (I thought I saw Elvis).  Making an exception for Elvis is understandable, but then you're going to have to do the same for Hendrix.  If Elvis made the list, then I'm sure Hendrix will as well.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, why did I have to look?  :Crying: 

First: 


> Yeah, Prince (or is it TAFKA) David Hidalgo and Carlos have chops. But remember, this is Top 50 *American Rock* Bands of All Time (Buddy Holly, et al., not necessarily funk, soul, etc. )


Then: 


> *I propose that the majority of American Rock bands (or, at least those styles that are promoted), historically, lack such effective fusion*. (from above)


Thanks for the explanation. It looks like revisionism to me, but, well, whatever. 




> ...I thought you said you wanted *more* criteria ...


No, I wanted to know what the criteria ARE. 




> ... Simply, "rock" music, historically--being based in R&B--is not necessarily associated with technical mastery (proficiency) ...


Whoa! What are you saying? R&B musicians can't play well? R&B has low standards for musicianship? _What???_

I don't even want to discuss that. I hope you just misspoke. But I will say that, though rock is a musical form that ALLOWS for a certain amount of egalitarianism when it comes to proficiency (eg, Louie Louie by The Kingsmen, an emblematic rock performance, is SO bad for so many reasons, yet also great, for the same reasons), most of the best musicians and bands can and could really play, and very well, too. Maybe this doesn't matter as much to others as it does to me, but it seems an important consideration. Especially when compiling a list such as this. 

Now, I can see how some consideration can be given to bands whose members may not be that accomplished on their instruments but still produce a distinctive and thrilling sound. And they can also be a lot of fun, and as Dick Clark used to say, easy to dance to. But I want the top bands to be the best of the best, and to me, that does mean being able to play better than just about anyone else. Songwriting, talent, performance, production, concept, persona - these are my criteria. The last two are less significant to me than the rest, but a lot of people seem to care a lot about them. I may think of a couple more criteria, but I think that if you are able to do well in those, you are going to get a lot of people to listen to and like what you are doing.

----------


## catmandu2

> Oh, why did I have to look? 
> 
> First: 
> 
> Then:  
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. It looks like revisionism to me, but, well, whatever. 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let me put it another way: (historically) it's more music for the body than for the mind (it's rock 'n roll..._not_ necessarily sex, drugs, and technical proficiency).  Don't tell me we'll have to revisit the whole Elvis thing!  (he wasn't the most accomplished guitarist  :Smile:   )

----------


## journeybear

I'm sorry. I am probably taking this whole dealio _way_ too seriously. I am going back to my original plan and unplugging. Besides, there is some very fun tennis from Wimbledon right now.

----------


## catmandu2

> I'm sorry. I am probably taking this whole dealio _way_ too seriously. I am going back to my original plan and unplugging. Besides, there is some very fun tennis from Wimbledon right now.


Well hey, I know you do take your rock very seriously--no problem.  I used to follow (and play) serve and volley tennis assiduously.  Let us know who wins

Maybe you're just getting crabby that the list isn't panning out how you'd like. I get crabby with my kids and spouse all the time   :Frown: .  Look at it this way: we are evocateurs for each other (and, that's a _good_ thing   :Wink: )

----------


## journeybear

Azarenka evened the match at a set apiece, so I'm back. Sharapova already had sent Lisicki packing, almost in tears.

Don't kid yourself. I was indeed getting crabby, but not from how the list is going but some of the things you said.  :Whistling:  At least I am glad to know I got some of that wrong. But as Ed said when he started this whole shebang, he expected it to be fun and controversial. It seems we are forgetting half of that.  :Wink:  Oh, and in case I haven't mentioned, thanks _so much_, Ed!  :Mad: 

This list has no hope for me liking it; it was a goner from the first installment.  :Laughing: 

OK - third set started. Bye! (I don't have a filly in this race, but still ... )

----------


## catmandu2

> Don't kid yourself. I was indeed getting crabby, but not from how the list is going but some of the things you said.


On this thread?  What, about VU?  That the Pretenders will be among the Top 10?...I would put them under the stooges, but Crissie is a "non-male" *

I was going to copy Ed's OP for ya...remember, it's only rock 'n roll


* see post #61

----------


## journeybear

No. I already told you, and you're not getting it, so I'm dropping it.

Kvitova came back to oust Azarenka, in a really topsy-turvy match. So that is _one_ shrill voice I won't have to hear for a little while. Time to totally unplug and get some fresh air.

----------


## Paul Merlo

> ...and to me, that does mean being able to play better than just about anyone else.


oh man, I thought we were leaving jazz out of this ;-) (chuckles to self)

----------


## catmandu2

> oh man, I thought we were leaving jazz out of this ;-) (chuckles to self)


Where was that piece--I missed it

journeybear, sorry.  I kind of like to goad you a little--it's fun, and not too mean   :Wink: .  Come on, it's rock n' roll

----------


## journeybear

Wrong. It is _not_ fun, and it _is_ mean. While you are having your fun, you are causing distress in me, and also in anyone reading our exchanges, or just interested in the topic, but bewildered by the ruckus you are causing, There is another word for this - trolling. You are also calling into question the validity of everything you say. While you are enjoying yourself shooting your mouth off, arguing for the sake of arguing, enamored with the sound of your voice, having a giggle at the expense of others' feelings, you are doing a disservice to everything the Café stands for and what people come to the forum looking for - the free exchange of ideas through considered discussion. Please do us all the favor of thinking through what you are saying before posting. And say what you mean, and mean what you say.

Thank you.

----------


## Ed Goist

The Top 10.
I guessed 5 out of the top 10, though 9 of my top 10 guesses were in the top 20.

----------


## journeybear

Well, I think I gotcha there - all but The Beach Boys are on my "Probably gonna be there" list - admittedly more than ten there ...  :Wink:  They didn't have my Little Feat - should have been on the list _somewhere_ - but then they didn't have your QOTS either.  :Smile:  I am glad they remembered The Byrds, from so long ago, one of the most influential bands. I'm not going to quibble about Bruce and the boys at #1, quintessential American band that they are. I am not crazy how highly ranked #2-#6 are; there are a lot of bands lower on the list that are better, in my opinion, but since this is partly driven by a reader poll, and everyone has an opinion, and you know what they say about those ...  :Whistling:  I wish they had included The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Neil Young And Crazy Horse, The Band, Pretenders, even Fleetwood Mac, but I guess they are too non-American. Still no idea what the criteria were.  :Confused: 

Anyway, thanks for getting us all going on this, Ed. It was an occasion for some thought. Now let's get those grills spiffed up for the holiday!

----------


## catmandu2

> Wrong. It is _not_ fun, and it _is_ mean. While you are having your fun, you are causing distress in me, and also in anyone reading our exchanges, or just interested in the topic, but bewildered by the ruckus you are causing, There is another word for this - trolling. You are also calling into question the validity of everything you say. While you are enjoying yourself shooting your mouth off, arguing for the sake of arguing, enamored with the sound of your voice, having a giggle at the expense of others' feelings, you are doing a disservice to everything the Café stands for and what people come to the forum looking for - the free exchange of ideas through considered discussion. Please do us all the favor of thinking through what you are saying before posting. And say what you mean, and mean what you say.
> 
> Thank you.


You're coming on a little strong there.   :Wink:   You're kinda funny--when challenged, you cry "foul."
 Relax, I'm really not so nefarious in my "design" (it only seems that way to you).

I must say, the final cut is rather anticlimactic

----------


## Ed Goist

I think it funny and ironic that an iconic player of Fender electric guitars is at number 1.
That had to sting the marketing boys at Gibson a little.

----------


## Paul Merlo

> I think it funny and ironic that an iconic player of Fender electric guitars is at number 1.
> That had to sting the marketing boys at Gibson a little.


THat is funny and ironic about the Fender bit.  But, considering it's also funny and ironic that Mr. Born in the USA was announced as #1 as most of us are itchin to split for Independance Day weekend.  Have a great holiday weekend everybody, I'll be off the 'grid' until Monday probably, starting in about 2 minutes.  

And for the record, I would still rank Metallica above Nirvana.  I'm not sure the Byrds belong in the top 10, and was bummed to see Little Feat left off the list. I am somewhat glad they remain a 'niche' band and off the general public's radar tho, because somehow that makes my fandom that much cooler.  Ha ha.

----------


## catmandu2

Well, I can only say that I'm gratified that the Byrds ranked ahead of REM!  But, I'm glad they made it at all...since songwriting doesn't appear to factor so heavily in the judging: consider Nirvana's and Metallica's (I presume they aren't particularly notable for their writing?) output compared with, say, #35 Talking Heads, #21 Grateful Dead and Buddy Holly, CCR and Doors all down around 20.  It's funny--these have contrbuted some of the most enduring repertoire in American pop music, so we can see this "band" thing is a peculiar aspect.  It's definitely a mishmash...you'd think the Crickets would be considered more for Holly's songs, but then we don't get anything from Robertson, Danko, Helm, Manual and Hudson (and that other guy...)

----------


## Miked

I can't believe that The Minutemen didn't make it.  :Disbelief:  :Grin: 

These guys could really rock!  At least there needs to be some kind of honorable mention. :Mad:

----------


## Markus

I'm a little boggled still by leaving off Hendrix, being he's US through and through. Whatever.

I'd echo Journeybear with Little Feat being left off there ... there's certainly a `album' leaning here, par for the course for these though. Little Feat is among a handful of bands who can pull in a crowd over decades ... never the critically acclaimed, but in my book, a bigger achievement. [happy to see the Dead at #21, as their album output is pretty weak compared to the sheer tickets sold year on year]

Not too bad a selection - narrowing it to just USA did allow for some oft-forgotten bands to be noted. Sadly, then the other oft-forgotten ones seem just as neglected as always. Can't win for loosing as they say.

*Ed, Thanks for starting this thread*. I might critique their choices, but I'm happy for the coversation you got rolling.

----------


## journeybear

> I think it funny and ironic that an iconic player of Fender electric guitars is at number 1.
> That had to sting the marketing boys at Gibson a little.


 :Laughing:  Too funny!  :Laughing:  

I am so displeased with so many aspects of this list that I am considering gouging "Gibson" out of my headstock. Oh wait - my plain A doesn't have it. Bummer ...  :Frown: 

Markus - in the absence of any published criteria, I must assume The Jimi Hendrix Experience and the other bands I mentioned were disqualified for incorporating non-American members. Carlos Santana was born in Mexico (he turns 64 on the 20th, BTW), so that seems to explain their exclusion. I dunno. I would think bands based in the US regardless of national origin would qualify, but then it's not my list.  :Wink: 

I am OK with about 75% of the list, but would swap some out for others and change the order radically.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks to everyone for all of the great submissions to the thread.
I completely agree that the exclusion of *Little Feat* is difficult to explain. 
I'm also a little surprised that *Journey*, *Heart* and *Blue Öyster Cult* were completely left off of the list. Seems to me hard to argue that several of the bands included are more worthy than these four bands.
Oh well, that's what these lists are for...Causing us aggravation and giving us a reason to debate!
Have a great Independence Day everyone!

----------


## catmandu2

Yes, thanks Ed...fun.  Good thing such opportunities only occur occasionally...apparently it's like chocolate, alcohol, or other such dangerous libation for some.   :Wink:

----------


## Dan Hoover

OMG!!!!.. :Disbelief: ..blue oyster cult!! i completely forgot...must be getting old...der...no grand funk,no feat..what do they know...they didn't ask me...this was fun..great thread Ed.. :Grin:

----------


## barney 59

Blue Oyster Cult and Fog Hat were the featured performers at a fair in Petaluma Ca the other night. I don't know if they had their walkers or not. The teen age girl at the KMart(my haberdasher) check out asked me if I was going. I guess I looked the part. Wasn't my cup of tea back then or now. Springsteen #1 --I like Springsteen, and maybe he even deserves it, but did he ever, even once, have a #1 hit? This seems to me to be a couple of guys in Gibson marketing picking the bands that they like and maybe a very small pool of people that participated,I mean where's The Band! The Byrds, Allman Bros. made the list so it wasn't completely bunk, just mostly bunk, my lord, do I hate the Beach Boys......

----------


## catmandu2

Nice one barney.  Our girlfriends were heavily into beach boyz...this would have been 30-some years ago,  That was one thing we never liked very much about our girlfriends--that they seemed to be so into such hokey music.  But apparently, Mike Love and Dennis Wilson were quite the hipsters...and I think this music plays better with hallucinogens.  I never could sit through American Graffiti, either.  I really like the paradoxic world of Brian Wilson though.

A fun game to play when you don't want to get out of bed is scan the radio dial--all that stuff we listened to in high school is still playing all over the radio dial--it's a trip.  Apparently, 20th century rock--most of it bad--is alive and well.

----------


## Ed Goist

I've been listening to *Drive-By Truckers* a lot this week, and the experience reminded me of this fun thread.
In my opinion, if they don't implode first, the Truckers will need to be included in this discussion before too long. 
Of course, they are unfortunately off the public's general radar since almost none of today's important bands are getting any help from commercial radio.

----------


## journeybear

_Fun_ thread? Are you serious? The tsuris this caused - OY! 

DBT didn't make the list, so why resurrect it? You could start a new one, in which those interested can discuss the merits of such bands, and whether their work will stand the test of time, whether Kings Of Leon really are as good as Rolling Stone says they are, whether the persistent use of music by bands such as Edward Sharpe And The Magnetic Zeros and Peter Bjorn And John for commercials and TV show themes signal a hipness on the part of the powers that be in the entertainment industry establishment or a selling out by the bands in question - plenty of topics to discuss, but why here? Why not start a new thread, Ed? People will find it.

----------


## Ed Goist

> _Fun_ thread? Are you serious? The tsuris this caused - OY! ...snip...


'tsuris' - *Awesome word!*




> ...snip...Why not start a new thread, Ed? People will find it.


Sheer faineance.

----------


## journeybear

Now _there's_ a word! You're too much!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elliot Luber

These lists are always sooooo awful and so predictable. It's the same old list made by older people skewed toward whatever's "hot" at the moment to not look too old. There isn't ever a shred of legitimacy in these. It's like the list of best colleges, there are obvious errors that can't be explained away by a process, and of course it's subjective to begin with. That said, the Cafe debate should be good. Pass the popcorn!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Dan99999

Easily one of the most musically sophisticated American bands, Blue Oyster Cult should certainly be on the list.  In fact I wish there were mandolin tab for a lot of their stuff but there doesn't seem to be much out there.  In fact the new band Ghost completely copies their sound, a great tribute band even they play all originals

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I can't see the Dead being left off the list, and I can't see the Ramones being on it. Love the Ramones, but seriously...?

Also, Allman Bros at #10? Maybe they numbered the list backwards....

Never been a Nirvana fan, so I would have given that spot to the Allmans, and brought in Little Feat ahead of VH and Metallica. I'm a huge Feat fan.....

Not a huge Bruce fan, but I realize that I'm in the minority there...

----------


## zedmando

> Getting ahead of ourselves here ... These lists usually suck because they don't agree with my tastes.


Pretty much

but it's just opinion--so no point in getting upset--you know who you like.
And if there's someone on the list you're not familiar with--maybe check them out.

----------


## Roger Moss

Doesn't match mine either. Or even come close in many cases. An awful lot of Fenders in there. Seems to me it just parrots a lot of "conventional wisdom".

----------


## Dan99999

Ok, so Slade wasn't an American band, but I would think Run Runaway and Hey Ho Wish You Well would sound good on mandolin as they are based on fiddle melodies

----------


## Richard J

No The Band, no Dead, no Jefferson Airplane, and more then I can mention... That list is not even close to the Top 10.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> I can't see the Dead being left off the list, and I can't see the Ramones being on it. Love the Ramones, but seriously...?
> 
> Also, Allman Bros at #10? Maybe they numbered the list backwards....
> 
> Never been a Nirvana fan, so I would have given that spot to the Allmans, and brought in Little Feat ahead of VH and Metallica. I'm a huge Feat fan.....
> 
> Not a huge Bruce fan, but I realize that I'm in the minority there...


I certainly agree about the Allmans - heck, at least they made the top 10.

And I don't love the Ramones - those guys could barely play.

And you're not alone, I'm not a big Bruce fan either....#1?

Sheesh.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Van Halen has been mentioned,,but we owe Eddy a great deal,,,he saved us from disco and brought us back to guitar oriented music,,,

----------


## Pasha Alden

Agree with JourneyBear in post 5: longevity, legacy should certainly count. Also agree with post 6 that these lists may often be subjective.

----------


## journeybear

What the - ?  :Disbelief:  How did a five-year-old thread get resurrected?  :Confused:  Someone's got some 'splainin' to do!  :Mad:

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi this is in my rock post. Not sure how. So sorry if my remark is out of place. It shows in a e-mail for Rock music and here is the thread.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, I'm not tweaking you. I see now it's someone new, Dan99999, who bumped up this thread and also a couple others. Well, a discussion often has a second or third life (or more) as new participants join in. Actually, one other, The Greatest, has one of my favorite personal posts, in which I channeled Rolling Stone publisher Jann Wenner. I'd forgotten that. A good bit of fun, there. Nice to revisit.  :Laughing:

----------


## DavidKOS

> in which I channeled Rolling Stone publisher Jann Wenner. I'd forgotten that. A good bit of fun, there. Nice to revisit.


"But ultimately, we decide what is right, who is best, who is the greatest, because we enjoy this lofty position of being hipper than anyone else, and are not about to relinquish this to people who just don't get it."

And Wenner et al HATED prog rock.

----------


## journeybear

Well, of course! What intelligent person with good taste doesn't? 

<Ducks for cover>


 :Whistling: 






Oh, I'm kidding! (Mostly.) Ah, the brain cells donated to the ether while listening to Yes and Gentle Giant during college. Wish I had some of them back ...  :Crying:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Yes is a band well ahead of their time..I saw them in 1978 , incredible show,,with Ted Nugent opening ....

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Well, of course! What intelligent person with good taste doesn't? 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm kidding! (Mostly.) Ah, the brain cells donated to the ether while listening to Yes and Gentle Giant during college. Wish I had some of them back ...





> Yes is a band well ahead of their time..I saw them in 1978 , incredible show,,with Ted Nugent opening ....


Yes is my all time favorite band (other than the Beatles, in a class by themselves).

Yes played "the music of the future" - unfortunately THAT particular future never arrived.

They also did not fit the cynical materialism and pseudo-blues orthodoxy Rolling Stone mag loves.

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## T.D.Nydn

David,,,do remember a jam they always used to do? Called 'wurm'..Howes playing was awesome....

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> David,,,do remember a jam they always used to do? Called 'wurm'..Howes playing was awesome....


Of course...G Eb C, at the end of "Starship Trooper":




wonderful!

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## T.D.Nydn

David,,,super thanks! ..the live version is great also.....

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks JourneyBear for not tweaking me. As for this discussion, it's fun. Agree with posts on Yes, now I am going to go and put some Yes on my pod and play. Then it's practice for Monday's performance, obviously no rock for the seniors.

----------

DavidKOS, 

journeybear, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Pasha Alden

As a good SA citizen I have to mention Trevor Raven, the SA connection to the band Yes. Played owner of a lonely heart loudly on my earphones, probably not the wisest thing to do. So did not subject my ears to the music for too long. The version I have of that song is live. It has a wonderful arpeggio section starting on a minor then d minor before the bass kicks back in with the drums. A little solo I think may be performed pretty well on mandola. Perhaps playing near the bridge? Well that's my final two cents worth.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Pasha Alden

Me again, as this is an old thread that was bumped up: is there a more recent list of the top 50 bands of all time. In cases where opinions may prove subjective, does this list change, or is it a static thing that only bands beyond a certain age and level of experience make this list? Just interested in other criteria. In previous posts some of us mentioned legacy, influence on the rock genre, etc.

----------


## jaycat

I don't have time to read the whole thread. Did Husker Du and Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs make the top 50? If not, I'm cancelling my subscription!

----------


## journeybear

No and no. FYI, the "Search Thread" function is very useful for settling such inquiries.  :Cool:  Quick, too.  :Whistling: 

BTW, I have a lifetime subscription - they were selling those for $99 a dozen years ago. I've got no plans for cancelling that subscription.  :Wink:

----------

